# anybody seen these?



## Trebor (Nov 23, 2009)

Fantastic Plastic - 1940s Concept Air

I'd not mind getting the Treibelflugel or the Horten Rocket Wing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

Very cool! I'd love the to get the Daimler-Benz Project "B" - esp in a bigger scale.


----------

